
19th Century Marriage Manuals: Advice for Young Wives - Avawelles
https://mimimatthews.com/2015/11/01/19th-century-marriage-manuals-advice-for-young-wives/
======
internaut
Great illustrating artwork.

I wish people were making art like that today.

